# اخوك بس مش ابن امك و ابوك !!



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

أحيان كتير بنرتاح لأشخاص و بنعتبرهم اخواتنا و توأمنا كمان مش مجرد اخوات
و يمكن ما نكونش كمان شفناهم ف الحقيقة و عرفناهم بس ع النت
لكن كانوا لينا اكتر من اخوات
و عارفين عنهم الي هما ميعرفوهوش عن نفسهم
نقدر نعرفهم حتى لو غابوا سنين و نميزهم من وسط ملايين
لكن ...
لو الأخ دا غدر و خان و جرح و ظلم بس جرحه ماكانش سهل عليك و وجعك أوي 
و الي وجعك اكتر انو من اخوك ! و الي دبحك انو بجرحه ليك فهمك انو كان بيخدعك و عمره ما عتبرك اخوه و كان كلامه كدب و اهتمامه مزيف
تعمل ايه ف الموقف دا ؟؟؟


----------



## kawasaki (15 يوليو 2013)

*عن نفسي *
*ياما قابلت الموقف ده *
*وياما اخدت علي خاطري من ناس *
*ويعلم ربنا مابعملش حاجه *
*باسكوت *
*واكتم في نفسي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

لأة بس لو الجرح كان جامد هتقدر تسامح ؟ و لو سامحت هتقدر تصفى؟ و هل دا معناه انو خدعك بأخوته المزيفة
ميرسى كاوساكي لمرورك الغالى
نورت


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2013)

*يااه انتى جيتى على الوجع
مع كل الاسف انا مريت بالموقف دا زى ما حكتيه بالظبط كده لدرجة انى استغربت لما قريت كلامك  وحسيت انك بتكلمينى انا ..  تعرفى لما تخلى حد اقربلك من اخواتك اللى من لحمك ودمك  .. لما يجى عليكى وقت تشعرى ان الشخصية دى احيانا بتفهمك وتفسر اللى جواكى اكتر من اى حد فى الدنيا حتى اقرب الاشخاص ليكى
ساعتها الانسان بيشعر انه  خلاص اخيرا وجد العون والمعونة وجد الرفيق والصحبة النقية الاخوة الصافيه خالصة من اى مصلحة  ... 
بتطمنى اوى وتفتحى قلبك اوى  تبكى وتحلمى وتفضفضى مع الشخصية دى
وتمر مواقف كتير تنبهنا اننا ممكن نكون مخدوعين وموهومين بالشخصية دى و مع الاسف بتلقائية وعفوية نمرر المواقف ونرفض نصدق الحقيقة نرفض نصدق اننا بننخدع وبكامل ارادتنا لمجرد اننا  شاعرين بالراحة مع الشخصية دى
تعرفى لو جات على المصلحة وان الشخصية دى طلعت مصلحجية اتقربت منك مثلا لمصلحة ما ولما خلصت المصلحة بعدت عنك كانت تهون وكنا عملنا زى ما اخونا  kawasaki  قال وبيعمل
نكتم فى نفسنا ونعديها ماهو احنا ياما بينضحك علينا فى الدنيا دى
المصيبة ان الشخصية دى تكون بمثابة  زرع شيطانى زرعته فى حياتى بايدى ورويته وكبرته ودخلته حياتى وعرفته اسرارى وكل حاجه عنى  وتتفاجىء فى الاخر ان الزرعة دى مصرة اصرار كامل انها تهدك تدمرك تدميرك  لذة بيتلذذوا بيها  كل هدفهم يشوهوا صورتك ويفتشوا اصرارك تتحول الرحمة والمحبة بينكم الى حقد وغيرة وانتقام 
ولحد اللحظة دى وحياتك مافاهمة دا ليه وعلشان ايه بيحصل كده 
لما بفكر فى عشرة بينا  كانت بالسنين بيصعب عليا  نفسى اوى وبفتكر مواقف كتير وبقول اشكر ربنا انى  عرفت الشخصيات دى على حقيقتها واخدت قرار فى الوقت المناسب وبعدت عنها .. لكن اللى بيوجع اوى ومعتقدش ابدا ان الانسان ممكن ينساه ويغفر فيه هو انك
تكتشفى انك كنتى لعبة فى ايد شخصية مجرمة انتقامية شخصية استغلت طيبيتك معاها اسوء استغلال .
موضوع حلو  اوى حبيبتى وحساس اكيد هتلاقى الموجوعين هنا كتير
سورى على الاطالة 

*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يوليو 2013)

أحيانا كتير بيكون السكوت  أبلغ  من  
الكلام  وعلي  حسب  الخطأ ..

لكن  عن  نفسي  لما  بتحصل  معايا  تلك  المواقف ..

بيكون  ردي  بسيط  وواضح  أن  خطأ  ما  حدث ..
 .. أكتر  من  كده  لأ 

ولا  أنتظر حتي أعتراف  بالخطأ ...
بس  بيكون  فيه  تحديد  للعلاقه  فيما  بعد

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

هقطع علاقتي بيه .. ​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

نيفان حبيبتى دا ع النت بس
أو حتى ياستى لو فيه كدة ع الحقيقة بس ع النت اكتر
و للاسف انا بردو اتعاملت مع شخصيات زى الي بتقولى عليها دية و اسوأ كمان 
فعلا بيستغلوا محبتك و ثقتك فيهم بأنهم يئذوكى و يوم ما تفوقى م البنج الي كانوا مخدرينك بيه يرجعوا يجددوا لعبتهم تانى و تالت و عاشر مش بيزهقوا و ف كل مرة بحيلة جديدة و ساعات بالاستفزاز و لوي الدراع 
ربنا موجود نيفو حبيبتى و قادر ينتقم لنا من الابالسة دول
ميرسى لمرورك الغالى
نورتى


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

اخى‎ ‏aaly ‎
كلامك مظبوط بس ف حالة لو اكتشفت خداعه م البداية
و كمان شرط انو تكون اذيته ليك بسيطة مش جسيمة 
ميرسى لمرورك
نورت


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

اخى سامح
صدقنى مش هتبقا بالسهولة دية
لانو اخوك و اتعودت على وجوده ف حياتك و كمان اذيته ليك مش سهلة
ميرسى ليك
نورت


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

*ميرا حبيبتى اولا لازم الواحد ياخد احتياطه كويس قبل ما تحددى
 مرتبة الشخص ده فى حيياتك 
بمعنى انى لازم افكر وادرس الشخص اللى بكلمه وافهمه من خلال كلامى معاه 
والمواقف الكتير 
ومن خلالها بحكم على الشخص ومع الوقت هتلاقى وضحت قدامك الصورة 
بس رايىء زى ما قال سامح فعلا لو اكتشفت كدا هقطع علاقتى بالشخص ده 
مهما كنت بعزه 
لانه مش هينفع استمر مع حد بيضحك عليا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

صح كلامك يا رورتى
لازم ناخد حذرنا مع اي حد بنكلمه علشان منتصدمش بعد كدة
ميرسى لمرورك الغالى
نورتى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

جيتي علي الجرح يامرمر ^_^
اكيد طبعا قابلت ناس ذي كدا 
 هسامح عادي
بس مش هكون ذي الاول معاهم
دا لو كانوا لسه موجودين في حياتي
لان الألم صعب 
واللي اتكسر عمره مايتصلح ^_^
 بتكلم عن كاأخوات سواء بنات او اولاد
بس خلاص قفلنا علي اللي معانا دول عندي بالدنيا
وهما هنا في المنتدي هههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يوليو 2013)

معاكى حق الي اتكسر صعب يتصلح و الامور صعب ترجع زي الاول بسهولة 
ميرسى مريومة حبيبت قلبى لمرورك الغالى
نورتى التوبيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> لأة بس لو الجرح كان جامد هتقدر تسامح ؟ و لو سامحت هتقدر تصفى؟ و هل دا معناه انو خدعك بأخوته المزيفة



انا من النوع اللى بسامح
بس مش بنسى
ومش تسالى ازاى ..؟!
الاتنين متناقضين جدا
بس انا فعلا كدة اسامح بس انسى ... ابدا
اممممم بس زى ماقال ساكى بفضل كاتمة فى نفسى
ومش من النوع اللى بيرد الشر بشر
وفى الاخر ع فكرة هما اللى بيجيوا ويعتذروا
ومتجربة ع فكرة 
اسالى اختك لارا ^_^
كان فى موقف حصل
وكانت بنوتة معاايا من ابتدائى
تقريبا كانت بقيت صاحبتى الوحيدة
فى أول موقف سبتنى وبعتنى بيعة رخيصة أووى
كنت بكتفى بس لما أِِشوفها انى أبصلها وأمشى
كنت بخليها تحت وشها فى الارض
وفى الاخر هى اللى جات واعتذرت
سامحتها اة
لكن لسة مش ناسيلها اللى عملته

عارفة لية ياميرا ..؟!
عشان اللى بيتكسر عمره مابيتصلح تانى وخصوصا لو قلب الانسان 

وموضوع راااااااائع
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا من النوع اللى بسامح
> 
> بس مش بنسى
> ومش تسالى ازاى ..؟!
> ...


ايون و انا كمان بسامح بس مش بنسى
و معاكي في ان اللي انكسر عمره ما بيتصلح تاني و خصوصا لو كان قلب انسان
اللي ممكن حد يفتكره لعبة في ايديه يفضل يكسر فيه على طول و هو واثق انه هيسامحه
شكرا لمرورك الغالي لارا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

